# New to Turning? Help, Safety, Forum Information .



## CHJ (30 Jun 2010)

*Help , Safety, and Information Notes* First port of call for *Those New to Turning* and those of us who need to refresh the old memory.


*Show Dates* Newbie_Neils Listing of Wood Related Show Dates.


*Some Archived links that may be of interest.* 

*Turning Forum Item Critiques* Listing of members work specifically submitted as show and tell for critique on form, style and finish. (updated 28 Nov 2014)


*2011--Competition Details & Roundups*

*2012--Competition Details & Roundups*

*2013--Challenge Details & Roundups*

*2014--Challenge Details & Roundups*

*2015--Challenge Details & Roundups*

*2016--Challenge Details & Roundups*


----------



## CHJ (30 Nov 2018)




----------

